# Pfizer Genotropin GH serum results



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

For those interested got the genotropin 12 pens tested.

*GH serum test. Took 4ius, blood drawn exactly 4hrs post subq injection.*

*Normal range: <0.8ug/L*

*Result: 8.4 ug/L*

This compares to Humatrope (the Turkish ones) where the same result was achieved with 6ius.

*Chinese generics (angtropin & hyge) both scored 11.5ug/L 4hrs after injecting 8ius subq *

admittedly not a perfect comparison since different amounts administered each time.But you can do some simple maths to work out the comparison.

Ilike the idea of pharma GH, but my test results so far suggest not worth the extra money vs GH. Yes it's more powerful on a per iu basis, but it's also considerably more expensive.

Going to test ansomone in the near future too. Feel free to suggest others you'd like to see tests for. For some reason I enjoy playing lab rat.

View attachment IMG_3725.JPG


View attachment IMG_3726.JPG


View attachment IMG_3727.JPG


View attachment IMG_3731.JPG


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

when you look at it the pharma Geno simple maths show that for every 1iu injected you get 2.1ug/l but for Chinese generics for each 1iu you get back 1.4ug/l in my opinion definitely worth the extra cost plus one of the biggest issues with generics is the binders used, Pharma is much more pure which will lower side effects

i have pretty much used every generic out there although there is a fair chance many are produced by the same place, and i have and do use most Pharma and the results from Pharma iu for iu is cleaner from pharma than generics.

thank you for the tests though, could you post up the lab results as i can make a sticky with them all in for reference


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Is there less of a GH gut issue with pharma grade, is there any exprience / proof - pharma grade like pfizer-genotropin, produce less organ growth of intestines,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH is not the cause of what is called GH gut so it would not matter


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

I really don't get how Pfizer genotropin can come back stronger than the Lilly humatrope to be honest....... they are both pharma companies and therefore the dosing should be bang on the same. GH is GH.........it's like buying a box of 5mg aspirin from Tesco and a 5mg box of aspirin from Sainsbury's and when tested one comes back stronger than the other. It wouldn't happen.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sitries said:


> I really don't get how Pfizer genotropin can come back stronger than the Lilly humatrope to be honest....... they are both pharma companies and therefore the dosing should be bang on the same. GH is GH.........it's like buying a box of 5mg aspirin from Tesco and a 5mg box of aspirin from Sainsbury's and when tested one comes back stronger than the other. It wouldn't happen.


 they can if one or both are fake


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> GH is not the cause of what is called GH gut so it would not matter


 Growth Hormone does not cause GH Gut? Read this https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10905374

Its been known for long time growth hormone use, increases organ growth, including the intestines.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Jas said:


> Growth Hormone does not cause GH Gut? Read this https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10905374
> 
> Its been known for long time growth hormone use, increases organ growth, including the intestines.


 I'm pretty sure exogenous insulin contributes to gut growth


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jas said:


> Growth Hormone does not cause GH Gut? Read this https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10905374
> 
> Its been known for long time growth hormone use, increases organ growth, including the intestines.


 firstly do you have the full text for this abstract? as what dose was used in clinical trials plus this part
"Current clinical research efforts include the use of exogenous GH as a stimulant of gut growth and adaptation in patients who have undergone massive intestinal resection" means that they are looking at gut growth for very ill patients how does that transfer to bodybuilders that have not undergone this "Massive" intestinal resection?
so you believe that to prove your point an abstract to a study carried out on patients who have had all or a large part of their bowel removed that's proof is it?
Cherry picking an abstract with no understanding of the subjects is extremely poor science and the equivalence of linking to "The Sun" newspaper for facts

Plus if GH was the cause to GH gut then everyone who used it would have gut distention and they don't



gymfreak2010 said:


> I'm pretty sure exogenous insulin contributes to gut growth


 its not, to be fair no one knows what actually causes it it has been said that it could be a combination of factors GH, Insulin, Very heavy compound movements, high calories

one thing is for sure though it certainly is not GH on its own


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> its not, to be fair no one knows what actually causes it it has been said that it could be a combination of factors GH, Insulin, Very heavy compound movements, high calories
> 
> one thing is for sure though it certainly is not GH on its own


 I Have to agree with you on this actually, the combination of all the above seems to be the general feeling regarding gut growth.

roelly winklaar If I'm not mistaken sorted his gut after spending time in Kuwait mind you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gymfreak2010 said:


> I Have to agree with you on this actually, the combination of all the above seems to be the general feeling regarding gut growth.
> 
> *roelly* *winklaar** If I'm not mistaken sorted his gut after spending time in Kuwait mind you*.
> 
> 2


 he did and that would not of been possible if GH was the cause of the growth as organs don't shrink.....


----------



## sdam (Nov 8, 2012)

@exalta Could you test some GH for me? Have some Italian Genotropin I feel a bit unsure about and I am not able to get bloods done.. PM me if possible


----------

